# Abos bis der Staatsanwalt kommt



## Wembley (18 August 2005)

Zumindest die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien, die sich ihren Landsmann V. F. derzeit sehr genau anschaut. Siehe hier:

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/72206-firstloadde-der-aboabzocker-aus-dem.html

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2005)

Wo steht da was von Staatsanwalt? Lesen konnte ich:





> Rechtlich unangreifbar...


Interessant wird es für Dich als Österreicher erst wirklich, wenn demnächst Shortpay in Austria aufschlägt.


----------



## Reinhard (19 August 2005)

Hier: http://www.netzwelt.de/news/72206_4-firstloadde-der-aboabzocker-aus-dem.html



> netzwelt fragte bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Wien nach. Sprecher Ernst Kloiber dazu: "Wir ermitteln gegen F. wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betruges. Der Mann steht in Verdacht, Kunden vorgespiegelt zu haben, er könne Gratiswarensendungen von Firmen für sie erwirken. Derzeit vernehmen wir zahlreiche Zeugen, eine Hausdurchsuchung haben wir ebenfalls durchgeführt."



Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2005)

Danke Reinhard, für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Wembley (21 August 2005)

Kleines Update: V. F. im 4-seitigen Interview mit Netzwelt. Siehe hier:

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/72242-interview-jetzt-redet-der-firstloadchef.html

Gruß
Wembley


----------

